# Anyone hear play/listen to Classical/Flamenco guitar music? Recommend me a song(s)



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2015)

Now, I understand a lot of travelers/hobos/tramps/what-have-you favor the punk/folk-punk/metal/bluegrass/jam band genres ---and I like/play a majority of those styles too. However, lately I've been getting more interested in classical guitar music (and some flamenco as well).

Sure, I love to play rowdy songs about drinking, traveling, trains, etc....but as a busker - I'm always looking to expand my repertoire. Sometimes (depending on the locale or audience) playing classical or other "softer" styles will suit the mood better. I've come to learn some crazy new fingerings/chords from playing classical/jazz that you just won't find in the typical I, IV, V progressions of a lot of bluegrass/punk/etc.

So can anyone recommend me some classical/flamenco guitar pieces to learn?

This is the last one I learned: 

And these are the 2 main ones I've been working on next by J.S. Bach and Andres Segovia:


----------



## Odin (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm not talented enough to replicate those performnces.
But... it is nice to listen to them.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you met the Master?




Rowdy jam bands; bluegrass, newgrass, alt-, etc......Culture being what it is, I can hardly stand around and offer critiques based on aesthetic tastes...BUT

I swear to you if I hear Wagon Wheel, Mustang Sally, The Thrill is Gone, or ANYTHING by Jimmy Buffett or Bob Marley ever again I'll f-in flip the F out.

Essentially, tourist towns attract a certain genre of ''party" atmosphere I'd prefer to never experience again. Music is not a whore to commodify and use to encourage greedy tourists to get drunk and spend money. It is a Muse, and as such should be respected as sacred.


On a lighter note, Albeniz is my favorite of all time...and I have been lucky enough to discover the Peruvian and Venezuelan traditions lately.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm totally showing off my nerd side with this one but.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 13, 2015)

Its actually good to learn a more professional set. Once upon a time I met an old hobo guy that would get work playing at fancy restaurants in upscale towns and make good money doing it.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Have you met the Master?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing man! I've always wanted to learn Asturias but I need to grow out my fingernails and get a nylon string before I attempt that. It will probably frustrate me to all hell trying to learn it tho until I get it up to the speed it should be. I love the Peruvian/Venezuelan stuff you posted as well! Thank you


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 13, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> Its actually good to learn a more professional set. Once upon a time I met an old hobo guy that would get work playing at fancy restaurants in upscale towns and make good money doing it.


I hear you there. I don't know if anyone has the same problem as me - but I have no problem playing on the street while hundreds of strangers walk by, but get me up on a stage and I start to choke. Something about having the spotlight on me, I don't like. Even playing at an open mic, I just can't do it. Something I need to work on I guess.


----------



## Aurum (Aug 13, 2015)

You should give a listen to Rodrigo y Gabriela.

Their self-title is fire.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 13, 2015)

Try this. I call it "Go-Go Juice".
1. 2 mg clonazepam
2. 2 ml lime syrup
3. Jigger Grenadine
4. 1 ml absinthe
5. MDA to taste.
6. 8 oz club soda
Now go to town!


----------



## Primitive (Sep 2, 2015)

Ive been getting huge into flamenco lately, both listening and playing. Check out sabicas, and also flo 6x8 an anarchist group in spain that uses flamenco. Occupying banks with revolutionary song and dance and such.


----------

